# C.S. SLoan's Mass Constructions



## d2r2ddd (May 14, 2013)

Principle Number One:Volume is King ........

C.S. Sloan's Integral Strength: Mass Construction "Plus"


----------



## LastChance (May 15, 2013)

Bump.

I have been waiting to hear what kind of responses this gets.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 15, 2013)

I read through this and reminds me a lot of my approach.. At times that is. There is a thread floating around from a few months ago where we got into a good talk about volume.


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 16, 2013)

i've done a modified version, instead of starting fm 5sets and working up to 8sets/week,  i did 3 sets to 5sets/week. 
Personally, i will need lotsa motivation to keep doing the same exercises every week while increasing sets, will burn out fast too.


----------

